# Remember the old busy signal chat room from the 60"s?



## hauntedtexan (Feb 17, 2017)

We kids in the 60's discovered that if you dialed your own phone number and it was busy, that same busy signal contained all callers in town that got the busy signal. We could talk, one word at a time, to each other between the beeps.... May have been the very 1st chat room:highly_amused: Anyone else remember that?


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2017)

I must have missed out on that one.  Remember "party lines"?


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 18, 2017)

never had a busy signal until very late 60's. you had to tell the operator the number you wanted. like j532.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2017)

Ah, the old party lines, where everybody knew each other's business. When I lived with my grandparents, we had the wall mounted crank phone. I think there were 8 or 10'people on our party line. Trying to call out was an adventure in itself.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 18, 2017)

I missed out on the busy signal thing too.   For a while I remember there was one number that everyone could call, and it would ring back to your phone in a few seconds.  That was fun to play with as kids.  It was disabled.


----------

